# tent in the open



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Whenever I have turkey hunted from a tent, I have been in the woods or an edge. This year, I will have access to three good sized fields (plenty of turkeys, hay field /cut corn field/ smaller hay field). Due to the layout, I have concluded sitting on an edge will reduce my chances, in the field would provide the best vantage point. I have three young newbies going this year, tent is a must. 

I see guys do it in the videos, so here is the question: are turkeys really that comfortable with a tent stuck in the middle of a field? Are they wising up to them?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

jc502 said:


> Whenever I have turkey hunted from a tent, I have been in the woods or an edge. This year, I will have access to three good sized fields (plenty of turkeys, hay field /cut corn field/ smaller hay field). Due to the layout, I have concluded sitting on an edge will reduce my chances, in the field would provide the best vantage point. I have three young newbies going this year, tent is a must.
> 
> I see guys do it in the videos, so here is the question: are turkeys really that comfortable with a tent stuck in the middle of a field? Are they wising up to them?


I have seen them get spooked if you unexpectedly disturb the tent with the birds right there and I have gotten birds from a popup blind too. I say use the popup and do your best to not disturb the blind when the time comes.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been amazed at how little attention turkeys pay to pop up blinds, even when the blinds are out in the open. Best as I can tell it's not much of an issue with them.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree with November Sunrise. We've killed a number of turkeys on camera out of a blind in a wide open field. Last one was a group of birds strutting along the edge of the woods and when they saw the decoy in the open cut corn field, they bee-lined for them. No regard for the blind, even though it was in the smack dab middle of the field with nothing around it. 

There are exceptions but turkeys don't seem to be bothered by blinds in the open. Main thing to remember is to make sure the blind is completely dark inside though. If they spook, it's usually because they caught movement inside the blind, not because it's in the open.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

The recommendation that came with my Double Bull was to place it out in a field, standing alone with no "brushing in" for turkey hunting. That was from Keith Beam, who has killed a few Longbeards from blinds. 

Throw it on up, and slay away! 

Good luck this Spring!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

I usually set up about 50-60 yards from the woods. I think it is easier to call a bird to the field then to the woods. When the birds come off the roost there crops are empty and they are ready for some food. Keep the blind as black as possible inside. Don't open all the windows up, keeping the back one's closed and like others said, try and not to kick the blind or that will spook the birds.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have set my blind in the middle of a 120 acre field the birds were cutting acrossed it every morning and they never looked at it twice


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Shot my bird two years ago right in the center of a corn stubble outta my dog house blind. That was as close to the roost as i could get because i could not obtain permission to that wood lot. Which was a good 1/8 mile of wheat between me and the woods.. Listened to them on the roost, 5 on the left and a loner down the woods to the right. They finally flew down. I called to them and they responded. Next thing i know the loner pops out. I call again, he gobbles, stretches his neck up, and im guessing spots the decoy. From there he came on string running all the way acrossed the field where he strutted for my decoy not 15 yds in front of my blind for a good 10 minutes before i finally put the hammer down. I had put the tent up that morning.

Have shot other birds from them as well and never an issue. Last year i had a hen come right up within feet of the blind, looking right at it, walked all the way around looking for her buddy before feeding off. Theyre oblivious to them.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

these posts confirm that the Turkey is a stupid animal. As fun as anything to hunt but stupid.
I cant wait for the 18th.


----------

